# water, rocks & long exposure



## lostprophet (Feb 1, 2007)

One more shot from my recent coastal threads HERE and HERE


*CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES*

*15secs
F22
ISO100
40mm
*


----------



## oCyrus55 (Feb 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: Awesome shot


----------



## kiwiluke (Feb 1, 2007)

Beautiful shot mate
Luke


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 1, 2007)

very nice LP, a wall-hanger for sure... :thumbup:


----------



## woodsac (Feb 1, 2007)

I think this is beautiful :thumbsup:

If I had a complaint (which i don't)...it would be the frame. I'm normally for the black frame. But for some reason, this one seems a little overpowering? The photo seems so elegant, and the black almost steels that away. Maybe a clean white would give it a more regal feel? But then again...maybe not :mrgreen:

Even with all that said, I think this is my favorite of the series so far.


----------



## Arch (Feb 1, 2007)

yea this is a beaut!.... dude, i know you like shooting your planes and stuff... but do more landscape stuff!..... the last few series have been great :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## abraxas (Feb 1, 2007)

That shot is tremendous!  What's the exposure data?- I need to know your secrets.


----------



## neogfx (Feb 1, 2007)

Amazing. What length shutter was this out of curiosity?


----------



## phantompablo (Feb 1, 2007)

Very very very nice.


----------



## Olympus8MP (Feb 1, 2007)

That is pretty cool. Very mysterious looking. Those rocks are really smooth too!


----------



## WildBill (Feb 1, 2007)

Very cool shot, LP! Is that fog settilng in or mist from the water?

Bill


----------



## theusher (Feb 1, 2007)

Love that technique! I assume it was taken at night? Any info on how you did it would be appreciated.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 1, 2007)

Hoooowheeee, sah-WEET shot LP!!!  :hail:


Really beautiful image.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Feb 1, 2007)

Very nice indeed, really dig the tones. Tell me was that mist or a long exposure to get the effect?


----------



## Scooter (Feb 1, 2007)

Very nice photo.  I like everything about it.  You have a real beauty here.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 2, 2007)

I can only add myself. Accolade for you!


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 2, 2007)

WOW Didn't expect this many replies!



woodsac said:


> I think this is beautiful :thumbsup:
> 
> If I had a complaint (which i don't)...it would be the frame. I'm normally for the black frame. But for some reason, this one seems a little overpowering? The photo seems so elegant, and the black almost steels that away. Maybe a clean white would give it a more regal feel? But then again...maybe not :mrgreen:
> 
> Even with all that said, I think this is my favourite of the series so far.



funny thing is I've been using white borders for the past 2 years and thought I'd have a change, but I think your right. Looking at this shot again this morning it does seem a bit over powering:er:



Archangel said:


> yea this is a beaut!.... dude, i know you like shooting your planes and stuff... but do more landscape stuff!..... the last few series have been great :thumbup: :mrgreen:



To be honest, Landscapes is where I'm happiest. Used to do loads back in the days of my Bronica but they sucked so I stopped. But since joining TPF and seeing all the great shots here I just wanted to get back to it, kinda glad I did!



WildBill said:


> Very cool shot, LP! Is that fog settilng in or mist from the water?
> 
> Bill



Its the waves coming in and going out over the rocks at a slow shutter speed



theusher said:


> Love that technique! I assume it was taken at night? Any info on how you did it would be appreciated.



It wasn't pitchblack but getting there

As for hanging it on the wall, not sure if I can as its such a small crop from the original.

Just wasn't happy with the original, its a bit lifeless, colour is very dull, far too many empty parts of the shot and I just can't stand the scaffolding around the tower







And thank you to everyone else for replying


----------



## kestrel0222 (Feb 2, 2007)

Beautiful shots!!


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah, i see what you mean about the crop and the shot, but the foreground sure is beautiful!


----------



## Dan28607 (Feb 2, 2007)

The first one is just amazing!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow. To have rocks look so smooth and soft!
Inspiring!
(You used a very interesting tripod, as we could see in your "Looks like I know what I'm doing"-thread!)


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 2, 2007)

abraxas said:


> That shot is tremendous!  What's the exposure data?- I need to know your secrets.





neogfx said:


> Amazing. What length shutter was this out of curiosity?





theusher said:


> Love that technique! I assume it was taken at night? Any info on how you did it would be appreciated.



I've added the spec to the original shot but just in case you missed it...
*15secs
F22
ISO100
40mm*



LaFoto said:


> Wow. To have rocks look so smooth and soft!
> Inspiring!
> (You used a very interesting tripod, as we could see in your "Looks like I know what I'm doing"-thread!)



its even more interesting when you find out its made from Basalt (volcanic rock)


and again thanks to everyone else for your comments


----------



## Jeremy Z (Feb 2, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## LENEtheMOST (Feb 2, 2007)

ooooo... this is beautiful!


----------



## ClarkKent (Feb 2, 2007)

Fantastic image here.  Love it!


----------



## Icon72 (Feb 2, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## ShootHoops (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow. That first shot is something else! I love it!


----------



## doenoe (Feb 3, 2007)

awesome shot mate.
Now put a bird of prey on there and you are done


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Feb 3, 2007)

*Andy *- you're wasted behind the counter - get out and share your talent this is fabulous - but what do I know - well about as much as everyone else here who thinks you produce some special work - my pottery is coming along and I am not missing photography at all


----------



## Hoppy (Feb 3, 2007)

Just STUNNING. Me thinks I need to follow you around next week and get some teaching.......

I agree about the black border but I think plain white would be too much aswell, I'd go for an off white maybe a light cream with a pin stripe of the same colour as the top of the back left rock............


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 3, 2007)

doenoe said:


> awesome shot mate.
> Now put a bird of prey on there and you are done



or maybe an Otter?



FOTO-GRAFFIC said:


> *Andy *- you're wasted behind the counter - get out and share your talent this is fabulous - but what do I know - well about as much as everyone else here who thinks you produce some special work - my pottery is coming along and I am not missing photography at all



Ray, I have never been drunk behind that counter! 
glad to hear about your pottery lessons are paying off and if your not missing photography can I have your 1ds mk2??



Hoppy said:


> Just STUNNING. Me thinks I need to follow you around next week and get some teaching.......
> 
> I agree about the black border but I think plain white would be too much aswell, I'd go for an off white maybe a light cream with a pin stripe of the same colour as the top of the back left rock............



Great news Hoppy, I charge £50 per hour but as your a mate I'll just charge £80 per hour.

not sure about the pin stripe but will try a lighter border


everyone else, thanks


----------



## Ab$olut (Feb 3, 2007)

love the slight bloom effect it has! :thumbup:


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Feb 3, 2007)

Maybe you should be drunk behind the counter with some of the customers you get.  - now to enter the debate on the frame - the black frame gives it depth it holds the image in and the image is very strong. The main rock is pefectly placed on the third and the upper rock balances the whole picture. If I was to recomend one change it would be to put a 2 pixel white edge inside the original image before adding the black ground. Almost every digital projection comp you see these days have a black ground whereas prints seem to go with a light cream or an oyster ground as judges seem to preffer them that way. At the end of the day it personal preference but it doesn't alter the fact this is a wonderful image - just think how much more resolution you could have had with my 1Ds MkII but it's propping up my pottery wheel at the moment.


----------



## cherrymoose (Feb 3, 2007)

Beautiful. It reminds me of one of the desktops my computer came with. I'm really loving the fog.


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 4, 2007)

FOTO-GRAFFIC said:


> Maybe you should be drunk behind the counter with some of the customers you get.  - now to enter the debate on the frame - the black frame gives it depth it holds the image in and the image is very strong. The main rock is pefectly placed on the third and the upper rock balances the whole picture. If I was to recomend one change it would be to put a 2 pixel white edge inside the original image before adding the black ground. Almost every digital projection comp you see these days have a black ground whereas prints seem to go with a light cream or an oyster ground as judges seem to preffer them that way. At the end of the day it personal preference but it doesn't alter the fact this is a wonderful image - just think how much more resolution you could have had with my 1Ds MkII but it's propping up my pottery wheel at the moment.



If I had my way there would be 5 different Ales on tap 
Still can't make my mind up about the frame
Tell you what Ray, I'll swap my 1:5 scale model of the Canon 1DSmkII & 600mm F4 for your 1DSmkII


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Feb 4, 2007)

That seems a good swap - I'll throw in the first pot I make.
As for the five different ales next time I'm in I'll have Stella


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Feb 4, 2007)

Sorry to jump in about the frame - but if you look at the image by LaFoto - *a flower for you* the ground that has been used there is what I believe (subjective view) is what I would use on your shot if it was mine.  -- ok I'll go back to my pots


----------



## Mohain (Feb 4, 2007)

Lovely shot LP :thumbup:


----------



## abraxas (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for posting the data.


----------



## SpaceNut (Feb 7, 2007)

Outta this world! Nicely done. Reminds me of melting chocolate pieces.


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 8, 2007)

cheers


----------



## Holly (Feb 9, 2007)

Since I got to see them both before I am posting I LOVE the edited one best.. There is much more life into it and he fog look adds character...  Great job!


----------

